# Smart homes can be used against you



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Data is addictive to law enforcement, politicians, advertisers, and many more. It follows the movie line, "if you collect it they will want it". Massive computers and data mining will continue to grow. 1984 was one of the first books I actually read cover to cover, but besides missing the year I think even George would be shocked by what is coming.

Bud


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

If they can ever tap into my dogs' brains I'm in big trouble.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

lenaitch said:


> If they can ever tap into my dogs' brains I'm in big trouble.


That reminds me, time to go pay her off with some cookies.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

don't transmit anything over the 'net which can be used against you.

this includes emails.

if you want cameras for security, forget the internet and just have everything saved to a hard drive or flash drive.

if you need to send something over email which could be taken out of context and used against you, at least throw it into a password encrypted document and share the password through a different medium. 

even if you delete something, it's not truly deleted. 

big government is always looking for new ways to control us, tax us, force us to rely on large institutions like banks and use terrorism and criminal activity as an excuse. It's not only personal online communication, there are governments which are stopping people from being able to take out or transfer their own hard earned money.

think about the implications with online banking.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm at a loss to see how my thermostat setting, dimmer position, or the status of the lock on my front door could be used "against" me. If my internet connected security cameras captured me murdering someone and chopping up the body, that's another story. Why shouldn't that be used "against me?"

As for online banking, the police have always been able to access banking information with a warrant when investigating a crime. 

Somebody has been watching the computer geeks on NCIS thinking that it's real.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I'm at a loss to see how my thermostat setting, dimmer position, or the status of the lock on my front door could be used "against" me. If my internet connected security cameras captured me murdering someone and chopping up the body, that's another story. Why shouldn't that be used "against me?"
> 
> As for online banking, the police have always been able to access banking information with a warrant when investigating a crime.
> 
> Somebody has been watching the computer geeks on NCIS thinking that it's real.


There's a difference between a smart t-stat and one of the Alexa type devices. Alexa is literally listening to everything you say, in case you're talking to her. Which is a surveillance dude's wet dream! :wink2:


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

in the same, it can also work IN your favor... I aint skeered...

What you SHOULD be doing, is wearing an aluminum hat while pulling the metallic strips out of all your bills.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

I like to say that yes, anything is possible but you can prevent that from happening to you.

Alexa's Microphone can be turned off, ok?

My Home is full of Internet enabled Devices, Switches, Modules, routers, Cameras, heck even the Sprinkler System gets the Weather Info over the Internet.

But, as long you have a good, solid well configured Firewall, nothing will happen.

For those of you who run Windows 10, I highly recommend turning off Cortana.
That darn thing listens in, all the Time.

My 2 cents.
And yes, I'm a Network Engineer.
:smile:


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Deja-vue said:


> For those of you who run Windows 10, I highly recommend turning off Cortana.
> That darn thing listens in, all the Time.
> 
> My 2 cents.
> ...


But is it recording?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

http://www.zdnet.com/article/windows-10-sends-data-to-microsoft-despite-privacy-settings/

Cortana sends Data to Microsoft, even with the Service disabled.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is how to completely disable Cortana:

On a system running Windows 10 Pro or Enterprise edition, you can use Group Policy to apply this setting across multiple machines in an enterprise network; on a single PC, use the local Group Policy Editor, gpedit.msc, to open the policy Computer Configuration > Administrative Templates > Windows Components > Search > Allow Cortana and set it to disabled.

On a system running Windows 10 Home, you need to make a manual edit to the registry. Find the key HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Search (you might need to create this key if it doesn't exist), and then create the DWORD value AllowCortana and set it to 0.


----------



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

It can be against you only if you have done something wrong. But remember that it would also be helpful for you and can keep you out of the trouble.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

I have a roll of aluminum foil I'll sell you real cheap.


----------

